# Steroids all year round?



## newton (Mar 16, 2014)

alright guys was looking for abit of advice, iv been off and on steroids for about 3 years..but i was wondering how do some pros stay on all year is it even possible ? iv heard different story's and sources, what i was planning on doing was something like test with dbols for around 2-3 month ish, then swapping to something like tren and deca for same time then swap again etc. the gym i go to is owned by a ex pro, and he said that's the best thing to do to stay on, so the test can come out of my system so the receptors wont stop my gains is this true or just bullshit?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2014)

Well there are a few points made here.

Yes staying on will further your gains but at the expense of your health.

Running two 19nor like tren and deca for many people is a good recipe for feeling like dog shit.

The part about receptors shows that the ex pro has no idea what he is talking about and you shouldn't take advice from him. Genetics first. He had the genes to be a pro. Not the brains. Most dont.

What you are talking about is called blast and cruise. Run a cycle but instead of pct you just drop everything except test and run the test at whatever dose you decide works for maintaining gains.


----------



## GreatGunz (Mar 16, 2014)

#1 how old are u
#2 most people cycle on and off pct clean up than plan the next run .
Others myself included stay on year round but this is a decision that u need to think about because it will most likely be permenently part of ur life


----------



## newton (Mar 16, 2014)

im 21 mate, cheers for replys


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 16, 2014)

newton said:


> im 21 mate, cheers for replys



You're pretty young to cycle at all. Definitely too young to consider blasting and cruising.


----------



## meat (Mar 16, 2014)

newton said:


> im 21 mate, cheers for replys



1. Ok, you want to use gear. Go get a hormone panel, and post the results. Guarantee you ALREADY have higher test and IGF levels.
2. What EXACTLY did you eat yesterday?
3. You're looking for a silver bullet. There are none.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 16, 2014)

meat said:


> 1. Ok, you want to use gear. Go get a hormone panel, and post the results. Guarantee you ALREADY have higher test and IGF levels.
> 2. What EXACTLY did you eat yesterday?
> 3. You're looking for a silver bullet. There are none.



No amount of high endogenous test levels can compete with what you could get exogenously but that's besides the point. You hit it spot on with 2 and 3. There's only so much that can be done with a bad diet regardless of how much steroids are thrown at the problem.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 16, 2014)

What's sad is that a lot of young guys do what the OP posted.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 17, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> What's sad is that a lot of young guys do what the OP posted.



And scary.  A lot of them just like the OP describes get this terrible info from some greaseball at the gym "who is huge" and they assume that means they know what they are talking about.  There is a huge problem as we know about drug education.  When I was a kid I remember being told how marijuana will make you crazy and how deadly steroids are.  Now I know that neither of those things are true.  So instead of trying to scare kids away from drugs by embellishing the truth, why don't they approach kids in an honest and respectful way and say what really happens?  Steroids will not be the cause of death but after years of use they will contribute to other conditions that may be.  And there are long lasting effects from just one cycle if your HPTA doesn't recover.


----------



## meat (Mar 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No amount of high endogenous test levels can compete with what you could get exogenously but that's besides the point. You hit it spot on with 2 and 3. There's only so much that can be done with a bad diet regardless of how much steroids are thrown at the problem.



I meant his test and IGF should be higher than those of us who aren't 21 like he is.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 17, 2014)

To young u can make alot of gains with food and training at ur age..


----------



## TheBlob (Mar 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> No amount of high endogenous test levels can compete with what you could get exogenously but that's 8besides the point. You hit it spot on with 2 and 3. There's only so much that can be done with a bad diet regardless of how much steroids are thrown at the problem.



You know what the thing about it is, it can be deceiving because a first time user even with crappy diet will make descent gains fooling him into believing diet is secondary.. Something to be aware of. Dont sell yourself short like this.. Diet is the most anabolic tool you have


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 17, 2014)

TheBlob said:


> You know what the thing about it is, it can be deceiving because a first time user even with crappy diet will make descent gains fooling him into believing diet is secondary.. Something to be aware of. Dont sell yourself short like this.. Diet is the most anabolic tool you have



Blob speaks the Truth.


----------



## DreamChaser (Apr 20, 2014)

Agreed you shouldn't be considering pinning yet.
As far as blasting year long only your body can tell you,how to go on how u feel and lvls


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2014)

21 is young but a lot of younger guys use before they should . So trying to tell this kid he is too young probably is a waist , if his mind is set on it he is gonna pull the trigger so I say , 

Brother you are going to make a decision that could change your life for ever. Everyone is different so there is no way to tell you how you may recover from your cycle. Know all the risks first and I hope you put in all the research you can and really understand the powerful hormones you are going to be putting into your body before you do. U need to get proper support for these drugs and understand those drugs as well b/c they have sides too

I really hope that all of your other bases are covered as well before you jump. You should have specific goals in mind with a training program to reach them in place . You should be out "newb" phase of training and working hard with a solid base of muscle if not your risk for injury is a lot greater. 

Finally your Diet should be in check. I will be the first to tell you dont have to be perfect. But you need to at least be 80% clean to see good results. 

AAS is not magic it doesn't just work . It enhances the hard work you put in that's it. Most likely you don't need it yet your not ready but If you make a informed decision to do so and your bases are covered to the best of your ability then well welcome to the club 

good luck


----------



## Infantry87 (Apr 21, 2014)

For 21 you shouldn't even be considering cycling. you natty levels are still high right now…. With that being said if you still choose to run a cycle (most do cause they think they know everything) then make sure you do your research and proper planning and don't fuk yourself up


----------



## TeaTime (May 3, 2014)

I run all year round, doses come down for periods, things are cycled in and out for periods but I am always on.


----------



## Tilltheend (May 3, 2014)

I run all year round too, why not? Whats life without it. SHIT


----------

